# cattlegrates?



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I did not see the crash happen today but I read it was caused by it, are they dangerous? 

I have crossed them before, granted I was not doing 30mph..


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

PoorCyclist said:


> I did not see the crash happen today but I read it was caused by it, are they dangerous?
> 
> I have crossed them before, granted I was not doing 30mph..


Depends on the cattlegrate. Some can be smooth, others, rough and raised up--just like some train tracks. In Texas often they are more narrow than the already narrow road which causes a big group to have to squeeze into a tighter space. So just like a road in the tour going from wide to skinny it could cause a real problem.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

In general they aren't bad as long as you hit them perpendicular to the grates, just like you would crossing train tracks. I can see them being dangerous if you didn't know you are about to cross them or hit them at an angle, especially in a large group. Or if you're a cow.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Every single cattle guard is scary to cross. IMO, they're easier to cross going faster.

Here's set in southern CO


----------



## jsidney (Aug 24, 2011)

Those are all over the place here. I would walk across them.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

Peloton was doing maybe 50k. Daniele was maybe 10 riders back. Cattle guard was unmarked. He was right in the middle of the road. Riders called out "cattleguard" Daniele only speaks Italian, but hardly time to react. He hit the seam between the cattleguards, ft wheel imploded. He went face first into the pavement. It was not pretty.


----------



## jsidney (Aug 24, 2011)

zoikz said:


> Peloton was doing maybe 50k. Daniele was maybe 10 riders back. Cattle guard was unmarked. He was right in the middle of the road. Riders called out "cattleguard" Daniele only speaks Italian, but hardly time to react. He hit the seam between the cattleguards, ft wheel imploded. He went face first into the pavement. It was not pretty.


Ouch, that had to hurt.

I live in ranch country and those are all over the place, I have never seen one of those marked ever in my part of the country. It is something you just have to watch for.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*Inexcusable*

I thought this was supposed to be a big-time stage race.
They could have at least covered it for the race.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

Notice that this picture is of a gravel road.
You would never see something like this in the Tour de France.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Poppadaddio said:


> I thought this was supposed to be a big-time stage race.
> They could have at least covered it for the race.


do the Giro and Vuelta qualify as "big-time stage races"?


they both include gravel/rock roads, I'm guessing the organizers make no attempt to pave them before the races.

another pretty major European stage race intentionally included a section of cobbles in one stage last year, if you'll recall. Is there any surface worse to ride a bike over than cobbles?

dealing with road hazards is part of racing.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Looked like it had rained in the area. Wet cattle guards are like wet railroad tracks, you have to hit them exactly perpendicular with some momentum or your wheel will slide out. All it would have take was one person changing their line while crossing to cause a pileup. It's all part of the race. If they wanted really clean roads with no physical challenges, they would have done a week of office park criteriums.


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

may be a dumb question but we don't have those here in nc. what is their purpose?


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

> may be a dumb question but we don't have those here in nc. what is their purpose?


Cows won't walk across them, so it's kind of a like a cattle fence that cars can get through.

I'm torn on this one. I ride across cattle guards on most of my rides here in Colorado. But it's one thing to ride them when you see them coming and you have space to line it up the way you want. In a peloton, going at race speeds, it's a different story. I think maybe they should have covered them with plywood. But, then again, how many did they cross?


----------



## johnlink (Jun 12, 2010)

Cattle grid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

jsidney said:


> Those are all over the place here. I would walk across them.


That's more dangerous. Far more dangerous. Just ride over it like a normal member of the human race.


----------



## Jake123 (Aug 25, 2011)

JustTooBig said:


> do the Giro and Vuelta qualify as "big-time stage races"?
> 
> 
> they both include gravel/rock roads, I'm guessing the organizers make no attempt to pave them before the races.
> ...


Watched an inteview with Evan's and he was excited about riding on Colorado roads, including Cottonwood because the roads here are in pretty good shape. He stated that he trains on the roughest roads he can find due to poor quality of the roads in Europe. And your 100% correct, the major stages all throw in a twist on some really bad roads, dirt, cobblestone, etc. It is what separates the men from the boys.


----------



## Jake123 (Aug 25, 2011)

Poppadaddio said:


> Notice that this picture is of a gravel road.
> You would never see something like this in the Tour de France.


That isn't a photo of the actual course. The cattlegaurd in question was on a paved road in Taylor Canyon.


----------



## Jake123 (Aug 25, 2011)

llama31 said:


> Cows won't walk across them, so it's kind of a like a cattle fence that cars can get through.
> 
> I'm torn on this one. I ride across cattle guards on most of my rides here in Colorado. But it's one thing to ride them when you see them coming and you have space to line it up the way you want. In a peloton, going at race speeds, it's a different story. I think maybe they should have covered them with plywood. But, then again, how many did they cross?


There are 3 on Taylor Canyon Road. I believe the crash happened on the first one they cross. It sounds like the Peleton yelled it out but that the Italian didn't catch it and he hit the seam of the grate blowing a tire.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Jake123 said:


> There are 3 on Taylor Canyon Road. I believe the crash happened on the first one they cross...............


Ride the Rockies was on this road and went over Cottonwood Pass this year one week after it opened.

The dirt road wasn't an issue. It was dry.

The cattle guards had plywood over them, otherwise many people would have crashed I'm sure.

Based on the risk involved and the simplicity of eliminating the risk, it is inexcuseable to have a pro race (or any race) where the organizers don't take every safety precaution within reason. 

I've ridden over many of these with no issue, but all cattle guards are NOT the same. Some are really bad (like the picture) and some actually have flat bars across instead of round pipe. Some are made with shorter pieces leaving an inch or two gap in the direction of travel. These are really a hazard.

I really feel for the injured riders, especially since it was preventable!


----------



## Jake123 (Aug 25, 2011)

MerlinAma said:


> Ride the Rockies was on this road and went over Cottonwood Pass this year one week after it opened.
> 
> The dirt road wasn't an issue. It was dry.
> 
> ...


The Taylor Canyon cattle guards are all in good shape and they are standard. They are also marked in advance with traffic signs. I suppose they could have covered them but these are professional cyclists and they have ridden over and on far worse roads and obstacles then a cattle guard. If there is an issue it would be that the teams should have been more prepared. It should have come to no surprise that there were cattle guards to cross.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*That Cattle Guard was Obviously Too Dangerous*

Cobbles or maybe an unpaved section here or there, sure. Ordinary roads are part of the sport. But usually you have a Gendarme waving a flag or something for the real dangers. 
Road bikes are basicly for paved roads and this kind of stuff belongs in a mountain bike race or a cross race. Road racing is not about negotiating booby traps. 
I have noticed that there is indeed a lot of fresh black asphalt all over the Tour, Giro, and/or Vuelta courses.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*Good Question*



jmchapple said:


> may be a dumb question but we don't have those here in nc. what is their purpose?


And maybe that Italian rider had never seen one either.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

jmchapple said:


> may be a dumb question but we don't have those here in nc. what is their purpose?


Cattle grid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

they are ok unless you hit them at the strange angle, or hit the narrow gap between the grids.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Another perspective
Some of the cattle those cattleguards protect, particularly the bulls may worth more $$$$ than all the bikes in the peleton combined.


----------



## Jake123 (Aug 25, 2011)

Poppadaddio said:


> Cobbles or maybe an unpaved section here or there, sure. Ordinary roads are part of the sport. But usually you have a Gendarme waving a flag or something for the real dangers.
> Road bikes are basicly for paved roads and this kind of stuff belongs in a mountain bike race or a cross race. Road racing is not about negotiating booby traps.
> I have noticed that there is indeed a lot of fresh black asphalt all over the Tour, Giro, and/or Vuelta courses.


Calling it a booby trap is a bit unfair to the organizers but it is nice that we can disagree. The riders were warned, it was discussed pre-race, and the leaders obviously had no issue with any of the guards they crossed. I would hope you didn't have an issue with the 14 miles on dirt up Cottonwood? It is one of the most spectacular road climbs in Colorado but yes it is on dirt. I haven't heard any of the riders or team managers complaining about the course or defining any of the obstacles as booby traps or dangerous. We also don't know if it was marked or not, there really hasn't been a lot of information or discussion about the crash from the riders. 

As a service to those who may be interested I'm going to drive up Taylor this afternoon or tomorrow and get a shot of the exact area the crash occurred and I'll post the shot when I have it.


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

So if these cattle grids are used to impede cattle if/when they happen to move along the road, is it common in this area of CO to see cattle on the road when driving/riding? Maybe we should be thankful peloton didn't run head on into a bull!??


----------



## brentley (Jul 20, 2008)

Last year at Levi's Gran Fondo there were a number of those on the course. One of them caused a crash where the rider got airlifted out. 

I have seen cattle on the road a couple of times and hitting them would be really awful.


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

J24 said:


> Another perspective
> Some of the cattle those cattleguards protect, particularly the bulls may worth more $$$$ than all the bikes in the peleton combined.


180 pro bikes? Those things run around $9000 a pop. That would be over 1.5 million dollars. That must be one fancy bull. It better crap diamonds for that price.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

zoikz said:


> 180 pro bikes? Those things run around $9000 a pop. That would be over 1.5 million dollars. That must be one fancy bull. It better crap diamonds for that price.


Technically it would be jizzing diamonds, but yeah....


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

F45 said:


> Technically it would be jizzing diamonds, but yeah....


somehow I cannot see people leaving the price breeding bull walking around in the middle of a road where drunks are driving through at speed at night.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

bruce_wayne said:


> So if these cattle grids are used to impede cattle if/when they happen to move along the road, is it common in this area of CO to see cattle on the road when driving/riding? Maybe we should be thankful peloton didn't run head on into a bull!??


Didn't a cow take out some Eusketel rider in the Giro?

I used to ride a trail that had cattle grates. No biggie on a MTB, but I can see how a road bike could be really bad if you're not 100% ready and/or if it's even slightly wet.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

One of the major climbs here has a set on it. Never seen a wreck going up or coming down.


----------



## Jake123 (Aug 25, 2011)

bruce_wayne said:


> So if these cattle grids are used to impede cattle if/when they happen to move along the road, is it common in this area of CO to see cattle on the road when driving/riding? Maybe we should be thankful peloton didn't run head on into a bull!??


Yes it is normal along that road. The cattle spend the summer up high feeding. Come mid to late August the ranchers bring them down. There is a herd that hangs out on Taylor River Road thus the need for cattle guards. 

On a note I still want to get a picture of the site but storms and family time have stopped me from driving up. My 6-year-old are going up to Taylor Res to fish tomorrow, I want that photo. In the mean time, an article from the Denver Post today discusses the issue and provides some more info.

Daniele Callegarin's crash in Pro Cycling Challenge puts cattle guards in question - The Denver Post


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

bruce_wayne said:


> So if these cattle grids are used to impede cattle if/when they happen to move along the road, is it common in this area of CO to see cattle on the road when driving/riding? Maybe we should be thankful peloton didn't run head on into a bull!??


I've seen cows on the roads in Utah. It seems most farmers have fences to keep the cattle in or they generally stay away from the road. The cows in the western US seem to be terrified of bikes.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

The commisaires (sp) were staying at our hotel in Aspen. We spoke with them about the crash the next morning. They said the riders see them quite often and will try and bunny hop them. He guessed that someone got sideways or bunny hopped and didn't clear it and chaos started.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

zoikz said:


> 180 pro bikes? Those things run around $9000 a pop. That would be over 1.5 million dollars. That must be one fancy bull. It better crap diamonds for that price.


Bulls shoot diamonds and platinum.............1 oz. of bull sperm can be $25K-$30K and more


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I talked to a guy in the race about the cattle guards, and he said he didn't feel that they are unsafe, and there were multiple cattle guards that they had to cross. He said the one exception is when you hit that space between them, and that is exactly what the guy who crashed did. Its super sad, and I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I cross cattleguards often. They are not so dangerous....unless they are crappy ones with a big gap somewhere where a bike wheel could 'drop' into it. Crappy ones are pretty common. I am guessing they come in pre-fabbed widths...like 10' sections or something...and the whole structure...that is what you have to contend with...Many times there IS a gap between the two sections.. it is skinny enough to keep a car or a motorcycle from dropping a tire into it...but highway departments or countys don't plan rural roads for bicycles with ~20-25mm tires....so it is possible to get a front wheel into the gap and do an endo....I know a few riders who have done that, with varied results.

I have been in races where they had really crappy dangerous cattleguards on the course but 'declined' to cover them with plywood or carpet because they said..."Our lawyers tell us if we cover up the dangers, we are 'admitting' we know about it, and the insurance company that underwrites our event won't cover our liability when we do something the lawyers tell us not to do. And we aren't allowed to run a race without liability insurance..... So, they go "Wink wink...at about mile XX on this roadcourse, there *may* be cause to slow down" and they leave us racers to take the risk of falling through the cracks....caused by our wonderful legal system preventing them from simply rolling out some carpet or plywood..


----------



## DavoK (Oct 18, 2005)

A quick bunny hop and you're over, is a cattle guard worse than traffic furniture and round-a-bouts or fans? These are the best bike handlelers in the world and they still crash a lot.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I did a race last year that had a really bad railroad crossing, so the organizers rolled carpet over the tracks. 

Result: a really bad RR crossing where we couldn't see the danger and it was slippery from the carpet. 

My point: don't assume that "just cover it" is the best answer.


----------



## wks9326 (Apr 24, 2004)

How about plywood with anti-skip tape on top, like the kind on skateboards? Seems like one of those strapped in place would be a pretty good fix.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

wks9326 said:


> How about plywood with anti-skip tape on top, like the kind on skateboards? Seems like one of those strapped in place would be a pretty good fix.


That would seem to be a relatively cheap and easy way to fix things as well as easy to remove once the last rider has crossed. 



DavoK said:


> A quick bunny hop and you're over, is a cattle guard worse than traffic furniture and round-a-bouts or fans? These are the best bike handlelers in the world and they still crash a lot.


...except that this is after hundreds of miles already and while at a much higher speed as well as doing this while completely surrounded by other riders.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Have not seen the incident, but after reading this thread I guess the crash could have been avoided if the organisers had put a flag waver on the joint, just like they do on traffic islands.


----------



## Jake123 (Aug 25, 2011)

So I finally made it to the spot this morning and got a few photos. We have had a lot of rain since the race but the road is marked beginning 50 meters prior to the gate. The labels are painted in bright orange and are in English and French. It begins at the Cattle Guard highway sign with a caution and actually paints a large arrow telling the riders to stay right. Did the organizers have a human body on-site? I don't have the answer to that and it is something they should have done but to say there was no warning is inaccurate. I also read on here where someone stated that this occurred 100 miles into the race, it was in the first 15 miles that this grate accident occurred. Thought a few might be interested in seeing the shots. The first is up close at the guard the second is looking from the traffic sign warning where the paint began towards the guard which is at the apex of the curve. Hopefully the photos were posted right and don't blow up the screen. If they do I apologize.


----------



## wks9326 (Apr 24, 2004)

Jake123 said:


> So I finally made it to the spot this morning and got a few photos. We have had a lot of rain since the race but the road is marked beginning 50 meters prior to the gate. The labels are painted in bright orange and are in English and French. It begins at the Cattle Guard highway sign with a caution and actually paints a large arrow telling the riders to stay right. Did the organizers have a human body on-site? I don't have the answer to that and it is something they should have done but to say there was no warning is inaccurate. I also read on here where someone stated that this occurred 100 miles into the race, it was in the first 15 miles that this grate accident occurred. Thought a few might be interested in seeing the shots. The first is up close at the guard the second is looking from the traffic sign warning where the paint began towards the guard which is at the apex of the curve. Hopefully the photos were posted right and don't blow up the screen. If they do I apologize.


I've heard that the injured rider didn't speak English or Italian and didn't understand the posted signs or calls in the Peloton.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I would have put plywood at least over them for this kind of event.

I just got back from vacation in Norcal and these things are all over the place. Scary stuff. I had to cross one on a steep uphill grade when I was in the red zone. Talk about panic, I had to dig deep to get more speed before I went over it.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

J24 said:


> Bulls shoot diamonds and platinum.............1 oz. of bull sperm can be $25K-$30K and more


"Bull semen spill causes scare, closes highway"


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

mimason said:


> I would have put plywood at least over them for this kind of event.
> 
> I just got back from vacation in Norcal and these things are all over the place. Scary stuff. I had to cross one on a steep uphill grade when I was in the red zone. Talk about panic, I had to dig deep to get more speed before I went over it.


judging from the picture the grate is at least the height of the tarmac, a piece of wood would just make a high edge. Add to that the plate would wobble up and down one riders are on top of it.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Growing up in S. Cal. I've seen two kinds of cattle guards: Real ones made of metal placed in a pit as pics above indicate, and painted ones that fool the cattle into thinking it's a real one.

My buddy and I have a tradition (Starting back in '77 when we were kids) in which we say, "Brrrrrr!" just before we drive/ride over them.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

zoikz said:


> Peloton was doing maybe 50k. Daniele was maybe 10 riders back. Cattle guard was unmarked. He was right in the middle of the road. Riders called out "cattleguard" Daniele only speaks Italian, but hardly time to react. He hit the seam between the cattleguards, ft wheel imploded. He went face first into the pavement. It was not pretty.


There was a club ride here in the Tucson area a few years ago where the exact thing happened but in that case the rider was killed. Wheel got caught and before he knew it he went head-first into the road and broke his neck. Tragic.


----------



## jsidney (Aug 24, 2011)

F45 said:


> That's more dangerous. Far more dangerous. Just ride over it like a normal member of the human race.


How is that more dangerous. I see them every day. I have seen them all my life. I see more of them than I see people. I cannot go anyplace without crossing two of them and passing dozens. It is not far more dangerous to walk over them. Humans can walk over them, we don't have hooves. Hooves slip and slide over them.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

jsidney said:


> How is that more dangerous. I see them every day. I have seen them all my life. I see more of them than I see people. I cannot go anyplace without crossing two of them and passing dozens. It is not far more dangerous to walk over them. Humans can walk over them, we don't have hooves. Hooves slip and slide over them.


A set of cleats is not far off hooves though.


----------



## Jake123 (Aug 25, 2011)

wks9326 said:


> I've heard that the injured rider didn't speak English or Italian and didn't understand the posted signs or calls in the Peloton.


I think that's part of it, from an interview I read from his team they had also mentioned that he was in a group that had attacked and were jockeying for position which would have obviously put his attention elsewhere. The reality is that the where the organizers failed was (if they didn't as it seems) have an official in the area alerting the riders.


----------



## ntb1001 (Jan 19, 2010)

den bakker said:


> judging from the picture the grate is at least the height of the tarmac, a piece of wood would just make a high edge. Add to that the plate would wobble up and down one riders are on top of it.


Not really, you could attach the plywood temporarily to the grating so it wouldn't wobble...very easily done. 
If the plywood is a bit high, which still would be safer than the grating, you could chamfer the edge to a 45 using a belt sander or a circular saw...all in all 15 minutes worth of work would have prevented alot of blood and damage. 
At the very least a race official could have been stationed in front of the hazard with a warning flag.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

*An expected obstacle in free range road cycling...*

Crossing cattle grids is something necessary and expected for those who enjoy the open roads generally free of traffic and other such interference in free range riding (at least here in CO). It’s part of the course in my mind and should not be covered but rather treated like some other normal aspect to master while riding in the area...like dirt or narrows in high altitude cycling. 

For example, some here may have ridden the circuit from Steamboat Springs on 20 mile road looping then over to Oak Creek following 131 as did the Pro Challenge. It’s very popular (with a ton of folks riding this course between stages 4 & 5). There is one particular steep descent that I can hit 50 or so mph that quickly meets up with a run-out over the (second) cattle grid on this road. While I have seen some riders bunny hop that crossing well over 45 mph, clearing the expanse of that grid, I’m not going to do it at that speed even though there is another quick climb that you’d like to carry full speed onto.

For me I cover down a bit approach a grid to about 15-20 mph and try my best to run on one of the flat steel strips that run perpendicular to the grid ties which are at tarmac level bridging the span. These flat strips (I forget how many there are on the grid but have remembered the particular one I like using on each grid) are there I’m sure for bracing in the welding process of the grid and are very well narrower than a cow hoof. It has taken me some practice but I’ve been successful in bridging the many grids I find in this fashion rather than taking the rumbling hits covering the cross rails all the while lost of forward momentum.

I can see that for some unfamiliar with crossing these grids or more specifically, not having a familiar experience crossing a particular grid and its best crossing point so to speak, it could be hazardous to an individual or more so a group coming over at the same time.

One interesting thing about crossing over cattle grids on your ride…be prepared for the other obstructions noteworthy on free range roads…cow pie, cow pee and cow skeletons along with the other critters this stuff brings with it.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

ntb1001 said:


> Not really, you could attach the plywood temporarily to the grating so it wouldn't wobble...very easily done.
> If the plywood is a bit high, which still would be safer than the grating, you could chamfer the edge to a 45 using a belt sander or a circular saw...all in all 15 minutes worth of work would have prevented alot of blood and damage.
> At the very least a race official could have been stationed in front of the hazard with a warning flag.



I have a feeling next years' race will probably have something as you suggested. As well as other improvement too.


----------



## PeteyPablo (Aug 31, 2011)

cattlegrates shouldnt be in pro races, but if you're cat1 you should know how to navigate the road (especially if you have radios and a team manager)


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

Jake123 said:


> So I finally made it to the spot this morning and got a few photos. We have had a lot of rain since the race but the road is marked beginning 50 meters prior to the gate. The labels are painted in bright orange and are in English and French. It begins at the Cattle Guard highway sign with a caution and actually paints a large arrow telling the riders to stay right. Did the organizers have a human body on-site? I don't have the answer to that and it is something they should have done but to say there was no warning is inaccurate. I also read on here where someone stated that this occurred 100 miles into the race, it was in the first 15 miles that this grate accident occurred. Thought a few might be interested in seeing the shots. The first is up close at the guard the second is looking from the traffic sign warning where the paint began towards the guard which is at the apex of the curve. Hopefully the photos were posted right and don't blow up the screen. If they do I apologize.


Great photos BTW. The glaring flaw or potential train wreck of this cattle guard is the clearly separated joint where the two cattle guard sections meet. It's right between the two yellow strips in the road. The way these guys use the entire road width when racing makes me wonder if he just ended up going right between those strips when he went over the cattle guard. That would be a disaster for sure. Solution here might be just placing large traffic cones over the joints in the cattle guards. Creates another obstacle of sorts, but at least one you can see.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

PeteyPablo said:


> cattlegrates shouldnt be in pro races, but if you're cat1 you should know how to navigate the road (especially if you have radios and a team manager)


Petey...there were no radios. But I certainly agree there should be a flag or warning prior to such an obstacle. 

However, why not have the pros ride over what we do on these free range roads? Its a given part of the course. I see many a pro carve their own shortcuts when necessary or bunny hop or ride over some crap with ease. The cattle grids are nothing more than some nasty RR crossings anyway. They run over those without special planking. These guys got the skills...its part of the course we all take in on that particular route out here...why should they get an easy pass


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

:idea:


mick wolfe said:


> Great photos BTW. The glaring flaw or potential train wreck of this cattle guard is the clearly separated joint where the two cattle guard sections meet. It's right between the two yellow strips in the road. The way these guys use the entire road width when racing makes me wonder if he just ended up going right between those strips when he went over the cattle guard. That would be a disaster for sure.........


Exactly. I'd bet that separation is what caused the wreck for sure.

Otherwise it doesn't look bad at all.

Also, since when have they been called cattle grates as opposed to cattle guards?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

DonDenver said:


> Petey...there were no radios. But I certainly agree there should be a flag or warning prior to such an obstacle.
> 
> However, why not have the pros ride over what we do on these free range roads? Its a given part of the course. I see many a pro carve their own shortcuts when necessary or bunny hop or ride over some crap with ease. The cattle grids are nothing more than some nasty RR crossings anyway. They run over those without special planking. These guys got the skills...its part of the course we all take in on that particular route out here...why should they get an easy pass


going in tightly packed peloton at full speed is a bit different from the way you and I ride solo, or even on our group rides, don't you think? Cattle grates are generally safe unless they are need maintenance or if you hit the gap between grates. When we ride solo we can pick whatever line we want, but in a peloton 10 riders across you often have no choice, and very little visibility of the road ahead.

As to radios - I think this is precisely how they could be effective at making the roads safer. Knowing precisely when to expect a cattle grate or other forms of "road furniture" can help prevent numerous crashes, and even major pileups. Of course some people argue that riders don't listen to radio safety announcements anyways, in which case it's a moot point.


----------

